# App photo Iphone manuel



## louisxviii (25 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai souvenir il y a quelques mois qu'un soft pour Iphone avait été présenté et celui ci permettait de passer l'appareil photo en mode manuel. J'ai procamera HD mais il est un poil trop limité pour ce que je veux faire. J'aurai besoin de pouvoir gérer manuellement "vitesse/exposition" en quelques sorte.
merci d'avance à tous


----------



## louisxviii (26 Avril 2013)

vraiment personne pour un conseil ...  ?


----------

